# clinics abroad-for eggs



## albali (Jan 22, 2004)

hello all you well informed ladies. I'm on a Uk clinic waiting list and I know of spanish clinics, but does anyone know of clinics in other countries. I've read/heard of somewhere in Riga, Latvia and someone mentioned Russia but how do you find these places? I just think I ought to find out as much as I can and I know you are all mines of information on this site.


----------



## nell165 (Mar 6, 2004)

I saw one for somewhere in the Urkaine but what worried me was that they were paying the donors very little money and I would be worried about what pressure the women were under to donate. Eg. were they desperate for cash.
Also what kind of medical screenings are they given. The clinic looked respectable. But I would feel safer going to the IVI clinics in Spain. They have a very good reputation.


----------



## girl friday (May 24, 2004)

If you look at Nurse Moving to Spain section there is reference to an American clinic who have outlets in Russia and Cyprus if that helps


----------



## AMELIE2 (Apr 21, 2005)

albali said:


> hello all you well informed ladies. I'm on a Uk clinic waiting list and I know of spanish clinics, but does anyone know of clinics in other countries. I've read/heard of somewhere in Riga, Latvia and someone mentioned Russia but how do you find these places? I just think I ought to find out as much as I can and I know you are all mines of information on this site.


The clinic you're thinking about is Embrions(linezers) clinic in Riga. i am thinking to go there for ed. only concern is i have not found any feedback from previous patients..... amelie2


----------



## AnnaH (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi there!!

I am currently in New York having a cycle of treatment (egg donor).  Its my first cycle - so all new to me.  They have been brilliant considering I am from the UK & live in Thailand!!!
My consultant is Dr. Hugh Melnick of Advanced Fertility - they have a website but I have forgotten the address.  Hugh's assistant is Galina & she does all the matching of donors etc.  Her email is [email protected]
You can get a donor more or less at your will but its very expensive.

Let me know if you need any other info.

Anna


----------



## nectarine (Jun 26, 2005)

hi, my husband and I had a succesful treatment in Poland/Warsaw and now we are happy parents to a baby daughter; the clinic is excellent, they have their internet site but unfortunately it is in polish (www.novum.com.pl); the waiting list is usually no longer than 6 months and the cost is much, much cheaper than in the UK; please email me if you need more details


----------

